# Replacement code for S8262 from 06/30/2015



## jebapriyaben (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,

What code should be coded instead of S8262 - ORAL appliance for TMJ disorders after its deletion from DOS: 06/30/2015 ?

Thanks!


----------



## mrsdrfink (Jul 14, 2015)

*S8262*

21499 - Unlisted musculoskeletal procedure, head, by report
21089 - Unlisted maxillofacial prosthetic procedure, by report
  Or the D Codes
D7880 Occlusal orthotic device, by report
D7889 - Unspecified TMD therapy, by report

These are the codes we have been informed to use.

The insurance keeps telling us to use the 21110--but the description is for interdental fixation.  Our appliance is removalble, what to make sure to keep it legal.


----------



## jebapriyaben (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello,

Thanks for the reply!

Does CPT 21110 get paid, most insurances deny it, considering it as surgical wiring.

CPT 21089 AND CPT 21299 seem as the most appropriate codes so far:

CPT 21089 - Unlisted maxillofacial prosthetic procedure, when the dentist himself constructs the prosthesis or appliance
(or if field #20 of the medical form indicates that the lab's fee is included in the dentist's charge of the appliance)
OR
CPT 21299 - Unlisted craniofacial and maxillofacial procedure, when the physician makes the impression and an outside lab constructs the prosthesis.

Any better views!!!!!!

Would CMS come with the appropriate code????????


----------

